# Windows Media Play and VOB files.



## JamesE (Mar 2, 2006)

I used to be able to play VOB files with a simple double click on WMP. Now all I get is a red "!" in the play list. My laptop does the same and did the same when it was on WMP9 (it is now on 10) The PC is on WMP10. Does anyone know what has happened. Was it Seattle during a Windows Update? Can I get the facility back?

VOB files play OK using PowerDVD and VideReDo plays them and converts them without problem.


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

Either you had a different version of WMP (it came with an update) or WMP needs a codec

Check that your current WMP is the latest version and up to dat, and if so then just download a codec for VOB


----------



## JamesE (Mar 2, 2006)

I would have thought that any necessary Codec is present. Power DVD plays VOB files with no problem or do I have to do something specific for WMP? WMP is up to date, I can't help feeling that that's the problem - one of Uncle Bill's updates has stopped the ability to play VOB for whatever reason.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi. Jumping on this old post. Does anyone know how to windows media player to play a vob file?


----------



## orijimi (Sep 16, 2007)

Ya, you need a codec pack, like the K-Lite Codec Pack. I had uninstalled Cyberlink because it was a piece of **** player, but then I couldn't play DVDs. I found the K-Lite Codec Pack has like 4 or more codecs available just for DVDs, including the Cyberlink one. An added bonus is that ALL of the codecs you install are recognized by WMP, so you can even play FLVs and MOVs in it.


----------

